# Sycamore & Walnut Burl



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I had some Sycamore boards given to me, to small for a duck call but i have been playing around with laminates so I said what the heck.. Not perfect so I think it will stay on my shelf.. Walnut burl and Sycamore laminate with a water buffalo single reed insert.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice. Not just old fence post now scraps of wood used to perfection.


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Excellant!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like the pattern


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Robert that is the best ever.


----------



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice, turning out production numbers now.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks mighty good to me.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

This is one of the very best. (So far!)

Wanna do some horse tradin'?


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Very Nicely Done


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!

WT, i have to be honest i cant let this one leave... Having said that give me a call, i owe you one on the house..


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

That bad, huh?!?! 

I'm in New Mexico until Thursday and then to Nicaragua next week. I'll give you a shout and try to set something up for when I get back. We need to get together and pop a top!! :cheers:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> .. Not perfect so I think it will stay on my shelf..


"Not Perfect "..???....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

C'mon, Mate..'not perfect' to you translates into...'SPECTACULAR, OUTSTANDING... OH MY GOD !!!! " to the rest of us......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha... You are too kind Tuga!!! Thank you!!!


----------

